# Happy Birthday Moogey!!!



## Confused Linguist

*Hope you have a great day!*


----------



## Nunty

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## claudine2006

Happy birthday to youuuuuuuu! Happy birthday to youuuuuuu!


----------



## jester.

Happy Birthday


----------



## TrentinaNE

The Moog-ster turns... only 17!?!  Buon Compleanno, Moogey!  
And thanks for all your great contributions to the WR forums.

Elisabetta


----------



## lsp

* Happy Birthday –M.!
-L.!*


----------



## Saoul

WHY AM I ALWAYS LATE!
Sorry mate!

Happy birthday! 
Hope you had a nice party.
Saoul


----------



## Moogey

Thanks so much guys  You're so kind. Thanks for noticing, it's very much appreciated! I had a wonderful day today, yes. Thanks again!

-M


----------



## Jana337

I am not late; it is still Wednesday in some places! 

Buon compleanno, Giuseppe. 

Jana


----------



## Moogey

Thanks Jana. Sorry I wasn't able to thank you sooner 

-M


----------



## Fernita

Happy birthday to you, la la la la laaaaaaalaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Kisses and hugs.
WISH YOU ALL THE BEST!
WITH LOVE,
Fernita ​


----------



## Moogey

Thank you very much Fernita  

-M


----------



## ireney

*Ahem* 4 days late isn't all _that_ late is it?  (I mean compared to enternity it isn't eh?)

(the following is in capitals on purpose; a birthday song doesn't deserved the title unless sung off-key and at the top of one's voice)


ΝΑ ΖΗΣΕΙΣ ΜΟΥΓΚΕΫ ΚΑΙ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ
ΜΕΓΑΛΟΣ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΑΣΠΡΑ ΜΑΛΛΙΑ
ΠΑΝΤΟΥ ΝΑ ΣΚΟΡΠΙΖΕΙΣ ΤΗΣ ΓΝΩΣΗΣ ΤΟ ΦΩΣ 
ΚΑΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΝΑ ΛΕΝΕ ΝΑ ΕΝΑΣ ΣΟΦΟΣ!!

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ!​


----------



## Alxmrphi

You haven't changed your age, on your profile, have you?


----------



## Moogey

Thanks 

No, it changed it for me 

-M


----------

